# A boy, a puppy, a Dove



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

My youngest son has been pleading with us to allow him to have his own dog for quite some time. He wanted a dog to train on his own and use for dog sports. Hubby and I have gone back and forth on it and I even posted a thread here about it. We had decided we would do it but probably wait. Well this little cutie came available and she looked to be a good fit so we decided to move forward. Dove, that is what my son decided to name her, is a mix of miniature poodle and chihuahua. She is 7months old, recently spayed and fully vaccinated. Unfortunately she needs a bit of grooming, I am open to suggestions on that front. I will try to get better pictures of her soon. She is a spunky little thing, energy for days LOL and she can jump 3ft in the air. She is very quick to pick up on things so I think training will go well. She adores my son, follows him around the house and snuggles with him.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Aw her blonde coat reminds me of my old Pomeranian/Poodle cross Panda. We just kept her in a loose puppy clip because her hair was between wavy and curly. Though we always kept her face trimmed shorter than her body so that she could see and we didn't really let her keep a beard of any sort.
You can definitely see the poodle in her!

Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

so cute! congrats to you, and to your son.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks so much. We still haven't done much with her coat, wanted to give her time to settle in. I called the groomer attached to our vet clinic and stopped in to talk to the Petsmart groomers just to get some basic idea of what grooming would cost us and what they offered/would suggest. Petsmart said we could opt either for the sanitary package (just clean up her paws, sani area and face) or shave her down and clean up her face which is really what they would probably suggest. We still don't have her vax records, her original owner was supposed to mail them and so far nothing. Hubby texted and she once again said she would mail them but we have agreed that if they aren't in by the end of the week will just set up and appt to vax her. I hate to vax her again so soon after she was vaxed but she can't be groomed without papers and she can't participate in 4H/classes without so it is necessary. She is really settling in here. Talk about a bundle of energy though she rivals Remus for go go go pep. My son runs her around the yard playing games 3 times a day for 30minutes each time. They work on training each day for 10minutes and we purchased a puzzle ball for her to keep her entertained. We need to work on an off switch in the house, she just seems to be bored a lot and she barks when she is bored. 

Anyway wanted to post a few more pics. We went out hunting Blue Bonnets this weekend. Many have already died but we found some as well as some other pretty wild flowers.


It is funny to me because they look alike


rocking the windswept look

Moved to a different location


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow your dog is beautiful. I'm curious how can chihuahua and poodle mix up :-?...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. She is very soft too. It is a very popular mix here, people think they will make nice hypoallergenic lap dogs but they actually have a lot of energy. My son wanted a miniature poodle for 4H, he is going to try out agility and disc dog and poodles are supposed to be easy to train with good energy level. We found this little girl in need of a new home and jumped at the chance. I did not meet her parents but I think her father was the chihuahua and her mother was the miniature poodle, sometimes people choose toy poodles to make them "tea cup" or smaller though Dove really isn't that big at 7lbs. I fostered a dog once that the original owners insisted was a pitbull chihuahua mix. They swore they owned both of the parents and had "seen it happen". Not sure on that one though, she was more fine boned and dainty than some pit bulls.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

What a cutie! And how great for your son.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

She is beyond adorable! Can't wait to see pics of her haircut when you get her groomed.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

She's adorable even without a clipped coat 
poodles are so smart, so I'm sure she'll be amazing at disc and agility. He could probably do competitive obedience with her too.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition!! Very cute  
Your son must be so happy! That's awesome that they bonded so quickly


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. My son is having a blast, really they are just having so much fun even just in the back yard running around and taking walks around the neighborhood. I've talked to our closest 4H group and they are going to try to get a program together either over the summer or for the fall cycle so he should be able to start that with her soon. In the mean time he is working with her on the basics, she has learned sit, down, watch me, and up (sit up from a down) so far. She is doing pretty well on loose leash walking and I've been working with her on her barking at people and dogs when we are out. She isn't mean at all she just gets so excited that she wants everyone to know she is here, it is a very "look at me look at me" bark. In just one outing we've gotten past the barking at people, dogs is still a work in progress. She also needs work on jumping on people to get their attention. She's very quick to learn though so it is just a matter of time. 

I am hoping to get her clipped soon. I will miss her mop look and she is so soft but just looking at her seems to mat her fur, her hair tangles more easily than my son's. Still no word from her original owner so we may wind up just revacinating her. We said we would this weekend if we didn't get her papers by then. Mail doesn't take that long.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Guess who got a haircut.....





I will try to get better pics tomorrow, it was late by the time she was finished and getting her to hold still is almost impossible. She is really only still when she is chewing or cuddling my son. She had a bit of a rough time with the process, reaffirming my belief that she didn't get a whole lot of socialization in her previous home. I do think she may have entered another "fear phase" she is in the right age for it. She was nervous when we took her to the vet as well and normally she loves people, she yaps a bit but it is always a "look at me I'm here" yap not a "oh no scary people stay away" and she wants to rush up and love on everyone. At the vet she was afraid but she needed her shots so we didn't really have a choice. The groomer said she did ok but there were things that just couldn't be done (her face isn't as clean, her nails aren't filed as nice ect) because she needs time to get used to it. We will go with the same person again in hopes she can start getting used to the process. She smells amazing though, like chocolate. I miss her crazy mop but she is nice and clean this way. My son is sad she couldn't get a cute stencil design or dying but I told him when she is more comfortable.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

She looks great, and so silky!!! Hopefully she'll get used to it in time.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, I hope she can acclimate to it. Her hair is growing very quickly, looks like she will need clipped again sooner than I had planned. She starts basic obedience the middle of next month but she won't be able to wait that long for a grooming. We've been working with her but her fear of people is still pretty intense. 


training on being calm in the house, she is doing better with her basics at home. 


movie night, they just can't get enough of each other.


----------

